# Hardworking CPC-A in Houston Texas Looking for either Part Time or Full-Time Position



## ghawa1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Good Morning:

I am a CPC-A in Houston, Texas and I obtained CPC Certification in December upon first try. I have also completed Health Information Speacialist certification with a 4.0 GPA. I have interned for a couple of months at the Medical Center in Houston. Unfortunately, the doctor's office I worked in already had a full staff and could not accomodate an additional person in that department. The billing manager, however, can provide a stellar referral.

I am a loyal and hardworking individual looking to carve a solid career in Billing and Coding. I am a self-starter looking for either a part-time or full-time position in a doctor's office, hospital or ASC. I also have a Master Degree and am fluent in 4 languages.

I have extraordinary credentials which can be sent to you upon request.

Please feel free to reply with any questions.

Regards


----------

